# Please help, weed identification and treatment



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)

Hi all

Posting again, been a couple weeks and this weed is definitely developing.

A close up and longer angle view attached.

If anyone is able to help identify weed type and treatment , we would be very appreciative.

Thank you all.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Common Purslane.


----------



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for your help!

Any idea of best way to remove or get rid of it? I've been hacking up the yet with a rake. I may need to let them grow a little more and pick them all as best I can? Thanks again.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Celsius is labeled for common purslane. May need a 2nd application.


----------

